# IBS: Resources On How To Help



## Options Trader (Sep 25, 2011)

IBS: Resources on how to helpBody heal thyself: Try reading a Suzanne Somers' book regarding cancer such as Knockout and listen to people who came with Stage 4 cancer and recuperated. The typical traditional methods such as chemo had typically been tried and failed and now individuals came who essentially had nothing to lose. So they tried some of these natural/alternative medicine doctors and wound up living, because their bodies responded to what they were given.One of the key points to make regarding bio-identical hormones is that getting your body back into what should be its original optimal shape empowers your body to recuperate. When you feed the body vitamins, supplements, and food that it needs, it can respond and accomplish incredible tasks. Women that thought they could never lose weight-lose it. Men that thought that paunch was a permanent landmark can now look in the mirror, and even smile. That same brain which begins to falter with "fog" begins to light up as if it were 20 years ago. This is all achievable, and the body is amazingly good when it receives the right nutrition and care. Overcoming IBS: Eat plenty of vegetables and good meats, skip the processed foods and sugar, drink plenty of water, eat fairly regularly throughout the day (consistency), exercise, and go through a yeast detox; rid yourself of yeast Candida. And I do believe a holistic approach is the right starting point to recover.Startup of IBS: Poor diet/conditions/environment/antibiotics=yeast overgrowth in the digestive system=damaged immune system=less effective hormonal balance & less absorption of vitamins/supplements=a body that is now "off kilter" and cannot respond as it once did (i.e. thyroid controlling process working below optimal level), all the while it is getting assaulted. Hormones need to get back into balance the way you were when you were in a healthy state.Resources and what they tell you--In Recaging the Beast by Jane Remington, the author points out how nearly 80% of our immunity is derived from our gastrointestinal system. As long as the yeast lives in harmony with our bacteria everything is fine and copasetic. However, when this becomes unbalanced towards the yeast side, a problem occurs and then the need to use "anti-fungal remedies" (i.e. detox) is necessary, along with probiotics. In other words, the system is out of kilter and that is where good natural food brings it back into balance. Her book points to the Candida albicans as enemy #1 and my guess is if there is a root cause of IBS, this is it. http://www.amazon.com/Recaging-Beast--Disease-Behind-Yeast-Fungal/dp/098303110X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320545631&sr=8-1Mercola website: http://www.mercola.com/ Here are some natural remedies for IBS. Note-you have to sign up for the newsletter (no cost). His first comment regarding IBS is to remove all gluten from your diet. Following that he says to check for parasites, then "tailor your diet to your personal biochemistry." There again, this points to the critical importance of eating correctly to solve this problem. He's obviously against sugar and believes in good probiotics.National Candida Center website: http://www.nationalcandidacenter.com/leaky-gut/ Here are some quick to the point information points regarding yeast Candida and Leaky Gut resulting in diseases and IBS. Notice the list of attributes that cause this? They show refined carbohydrates, processed foods, and excessive alcohol-caffeine-antibiotic-prescription hormones. Jigsaw Health's website http://www.jigsawhealth.com/resources/irritable-bowel-syndrome As previously stated, I buy from this site and recommend their products (no kickback either). This link goes to "Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Overview, Symptoms, Causes, Natural Treatments, and Medicine."Dr. Russell Blaylock's book on Health and Nutrition Secrets that can save your life: http://www.amazon.com/Health-Nutrition-Secrets-Russell-Blaylock/dp/0929173481/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319928937&sr=1-1 If you get just one good health book for Christmas, make it this one. His advice is excellent and he covers a broad range of other topics, including IBS and digestive issues. He points out the large number of living "bacteria and viruses living in your colon" and that essentially when this balance is disrupted, the digestive system is disrupted and disease (i.e. IBS) can take place. He points out "One of the more notorious of these low-virulence organisms is the Candida species." When this "unbalance" takes place the yeast begin permeating your digestive walls and begins going into other parts of your body. It is easy to see where when this gets out of control, all sorts of problems develop, such as many of the stories shown on these forums. Dr. Hotze and his excellent knowledge: http://www.hotzehwc.com/Resource-Center/Articles/What-Causes-IBS-.aspx What can you say about Dr. Hotze? He is definitely one of the leaders of the "natural" alternative medicine approaches and is very logical and practical on finding what works. Notice this comment: "Yeast also produces widespread effects all over the body because of the 180 different toxins that are byproducts of its metabolic functions." He also discusses antibiotics and gluten too.I liked Dr. Hotze's comment "&#8230;more than 50 million Americans who are lactose intolerant or lactose sensitive-yes, 50 million." And the symptoms match IBS dead-on; take a look at his list and then read the next paragraph on "Here's what happens when you don't digest milk and cheese:&#8230;" Yes, this sounds very familiar--"gas producing factory in your gut."A good easy book that takes a hard look at our food supply and will open your eyes: http://www.amazon.com/Unhealthy-Truth-Shocking-Investigation-Americas/dp/0767930746/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320200341&sr=8-1 This author takes you from Wall Street to home maker to food chain investigator. And read what she discovers, FDA's role, and the clout of BigAg. This gets into the numerous foods and additives that don't belong in our food supply but are there. One example for instance was discussing banned food colorings in Europe that are used in products in the U.S. and how they can alter the behavior of children in a detrimental way.Natural News - great articles on foods, diseases, recommendations:http://www.naturalnews.com/031622_IBS_natural_solutions.html Here is "Ease Irritable Bowel Syndrome the Natural Way." The site has a very eclectic number of good articles.Protypical article on why soy is bad for you-the effects: http://www.foodrenegade.com/dangers-of-soy/ Notice as you critique the aisles the vast number of products in which soy resides. Prototypical article on why having drinks with Aspartame may cause you problems. Remember, this is nearly in 100% of the soda/drink aisle. http://naturalrecoveryplan.blogspot.com/2010/05/health-concerns-about-aspartame.htmlFood allergies in the U.S. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/food-allergies/AA00057. What is interesting here is the average individual may be allergic or sensitive to many foods and get corresponding bodily reactions. If you don't know there is a problem, then you may be accidentally causing some of your own angst. Milk, eggs, peanuts, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, soy, and wheat are the leading foods with problems. No-Hype Holistic Health Solutions regarding IBS: http://www.holistichelp.net/ibs.html "IBS symptoms Diet and Treatment." Notice the special paragraph stating what the causes are, starting with diet, Candida, and includes gluten.Dangerous Grains by James Braly, M.D.: http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Grains-Gluten-Cereal-Hazardous/dp/1583331298/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1R2HQN0CH0JU0&colid=1IIJM0VG4YRTG. If you ever wondered why a large number of individuals say to remove gluten and grains from your diet, this is a good starting place. Here is a good website recommended by the Hotze Clinic: http://yeastconnection.com/about.html There again, this site focuses upon yeast and "unexplained health problems." It also has topics on a healthy diet, supplements, some of the toxicities of the environment, exercise, and of course Candida albicans. I wish everybody the best in your search for answers.*I'm not a doctor, you should do your own due diligence, and yes my stated condition is shown as IBS. Ironic-just got back from the dentist and my four wisdom teeth are pretty much stripped of enamel from the acid reflux and will likely need crowns. Major sigh&#8230; I'm much better, but trying to undo this damage will take a long time.


----------

